# Chico, CA....any good camping places?



## Shakou (Apr 23, 2012)

So we're heading to Paradise, CA for the summer, and will be biking into Chico on the weekend with our dogs. The road from Chico to Paradise is fucking ridiculous and while we could make it there in a day, there's no way we could bike back the same day. This means we're going to have to find a place to camp for a night out. Does anyone know of any good camping spots in the area where it's less likely for us to be fucked with by the cops?


----------



## hobogestapo (Apr 23, 2012)

paradise hills?... mountains i forget. butte mountains. there is tons of camping around the town. mind you it has been about 15 years since i have been there.


----------

